# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Zotimet personale për vitin e ri 2007

## Albo

Fundviti është jo vetëm një kohë festive por edhe një kohë ku njerëzit ulen e reflektojnë pak mbi atë që kanë arritur të realizojnë në jetën e tyre në atë vit që po lënë pas, dhe gjërat që u kanë mbetur pa realizuar, apo që do tu pëlqente t'i realizonin në vitin e ri që po vjen.

Këtë temë e hapa për tu dhënë mundësi gjithë anëtarëve të forumit për të shprehur zotimet e tyre personale për vitin e ri 2007. Zotimet janë personale dhe secili prej jush është i lirë që në një mesazh në vazhdim të hedhi aty 2-3 gjëra që do të dëshironte të realizonte në jetën e tij në 2007. Për shembull, dikush mund të ketë si zotim përfundimin e shkollës së nisur, dikush mund të ketë si zotim pranimin në një shkollë të caktuar, gjetjen e një punë, mbajtjen e trupit në formë, marrja me një sport, ....lista është e pafund.

Duke qenë se është një zotim personal që ju ia bëni vetes, nuk ka nevojë për replika dhe komente. 

*Cilat janë zotimet tuaja personale për 2007?*

Albo

----------


## murik

Personalisht, lenja e duhanit dhe reduktimi i alkoholit jane dy nga objektivat kryesore per kete vit.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Te blej ato gjona qe sbleva vitin qe kaloj , te shkoj ne palester se kam shtu ca kg  me kto festat .......*

----------


## KUSi

*ato qe si kom arit dot ne 2006 do mundohem ti ari ne 2007*

----------


## skipetar

me i kqyr punte e mija |

----------


## YaSmiN

Une do hiqja 3 veta nga puna edhe jam penduar qe nuk e kam bera vitin qe kaloji sepse me shume do vuaj ne pune tani qe nuk e kam bere akoma.
Doja te njifja nje njeri qe nuk e kam njohur akoma nuk arrita por tani eshte shume vone.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Nje zotim kam une.Brenda ketij viti te iki ne USA pasi nuk munda te ikja vitin qe shkoi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## maryp

une do te deshiroja te beja shume gjera qe nuk arrita te beja ne 2006. te jap provimet ne universitet; te mbaroj kursin per palombar, ti kushtoj me shume kujdes vetes time e mbi te gjitha kete vere te vete ne shqiperi e te rri me afer familjes time

----------


## DI_ANA

Pershendetje Te Gjitheve....

Une Per Vete Do Te Doja Qe Ky Vit Te Me Sjelli Ne Rradhe Te Pare Personin Qe Dua Prane Vetes...
Do Te Doja Qe Ky Vit Te Ishte Akoma Me I Pasur Ne Shoqeri...pasterti Edhe Sinqeritet Nga Ana E Miqve Te Mij....
Do Te Desha Qe Problemet E Mija Edhe Te Gjithkujt Te Zgjidhen...
Do Te Doja Qe Njerezit Te Respektoheshin Me Shume...
Do Te Doja Qe Lufte Edhe Mjerim Te Mos Kete...
Do Te Doja Te Jem Me Shume Krenare Per Vendin Ku Kam Lindur...
Do Te Doja Paqe Edhe Lumturi Ne Bote...
Do Te Doaj Te Mos Shof Me Lot Ne Syte E Njerezve Po Vetem Gezim...


Do Te Doja Qe Jeta Mos Kete Mbarim...




Gezuar Te Gjitheve Dhe Fat Kudo

----------


## Zemrushja

Do doja te mbaroja shkelqyer kto klasa qe kam marre, si dhe te realizoj nje enderr qe kam kohe mendoj ta realizoj por deri tani s'ia kam dale dot mbane. Uroj ta bej kete vit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## IL__SANTO

Personalisht do te doja te mbaroja kete te shkrete shkolle edhe te kthehesha perfundimisht ne Atdhe.

----------


## Edelweiß

Une dua te kem nje  beb  vitin tjeter  :ngerdheshje:   Pasi te kem gjet burr kuptohet

----------


## col

fundviti eshte koha ma e mire e e gjithe vitit sepse edhete festa e vitit te ri e gjith bota eshte e mbushur me gaz dhe hare

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Piksepari mbarimin e shkolles.

Pastaj..shpresoje qe ato enderra qe ruaj prej kaq kohesh te me realizohen 

Rresp [-_^]*

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

......................ok..........................  .......
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## DJAL_PELIVAN

> Do doja te mbaroja shkelqyer kto klasa qe kam marre, si dhe te realizoj nje enderr qe kam kohe mendoj ta realizoj por deri tani s'ia kam dale dot mbane. Uroj ta bej kete vit


Zemrushja ca deshe me realizu moj 
per martese pa tjeter hic pa merak mos u merzit se ke per tu martu 
Ke kohe edhe per kte   avash avsh jo me ngut bej qejf i here vet se je Goc e re 
Martesen  ruaje per ne Pleqeri se do kesh tamon ne ate kohe Nevoje   :shkelje syri:

----------


## strong_07

te regjistrohem ne fakulltet pasi ne 2006 e nuk munda te regjistrohem

----------


## ATMAN

Te fitoj superenalloton

----------


## detiad

Do te kisha deshire qe populli shqiptare ta kuptoj se ka njerez tjer mate ri dhe shum ma te zgjuar se sa dy politikan qe po e majne shqiprin peng dhe me mendime te nje epoke te deshtuar komuniste. qe populli te zgjohet nga gjumi se per ndryshe syhqiperia do te mbes nje vend i drejtuar prej korrupsionit dhe kurr sdo te eci perpara...........................................  ..................................................  .

----------


## Xhuxh Xhumaku

Kete vit kam vendosur te le ngrenien e genjeshtrave, apo te sapunit per djathe qe servirin Sala e Tosi.

Ne kete menyre do te ruhem nga infeksionet dhe nga mbingrenia, se mund te shtoj jasht mase peshe ... prej naivitetit apo besimit te verber ndaj asaj guzhine te perdalur enveriste me oxhak greko-sllav.

----------

